# Jobsite rules



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

bwalley said:


> It will come out of the draw if not paid by the violator.
> 
> 
> The $35 fee is not what is important, the penalty clause is what puts the teeth into the rules, otherwise they would violate them.
> ...



IF a "penalty" [$35] is levied, and not paid by the violator - you take it from the draw?
Is that even legal?
Do you claim it as "income"?
Do the violators claim it as a loss?

Has a penalty ever been levied?


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Celtic said:


> IF a "penalty" [$35] is levied, and not paid by the violator - you take it from the draw?
> Is that even legal?
> Do you claim it as "income"?
> Do the violators claim it as a loss?
> ...


The threat of the penalty is all that has been necessary, luckily I have not had to deal with fining them.

I am not looking for a way to take someones money, I just want them to know I am serious about not smoking on the jobsite and so far it has worked very well.

It looks like my rules need some 'tuning' up, that is one reason why I posted them here, to get an idea what the rest of you guys are doing.


----------



## plumber1a (Dec 30, 2008)

What ever happen to common sense?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

bwalley said:


> The threat of the penalty is all that has been necessary, luckily I have not had to deal with fining them.
> 
> I am not looking for a way to take someones money, I just want them to know I am serious about not smoking on the jobsite and so far it has worked very well.
> 
> It looks like my rules need some 'tuning' up, that is one reason why I posted them here, to get an idea what the rest of you guys are doing.



Do you think maybe some of those rules are simply being ignored?

I don't know what your typical job site/type of work is.


----------



## woodtradesman (Apr 23, 2008)

plumber1a said:


> What ever happen to common sense?



Some people just don't have any.


----------



## mullaman (Jun 16, 2008)

bwalley said:


> Here are some of mine, post what you guys use, *some people think I am a dick.*


Geez, I can't imagine why...


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

plumber1a said:


> What ever happen to common sense?


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## woodtradesman (Apr 23, 2008)

Walley. I would take issue with the requirement to tuck in you shirt unless some one is wearing baggy or loose shirts. "No Loose cloding allowed" would cure concerns for overly baggy or loose shirts.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

woodtradesman said:


> Walley. I would take issue with the requirement to tuck in you shirt unless some one is wearing baggy or loose shirts. "No Loose cloding allowed" would cure concerns for overly baggy or loose shirts.



I think a *"No *******, or hardcore Gangsta's allowed on my site"* would do the trick there.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> I think a *"No *******, or hardcore Gangsta's allowed on my site"* would do the trick there.


Do those type have jobs. Yo Yo Yo I am here to paint this biotch. What up


----------



## Meetre (Nov 2, 2007)

East side drywallers....represent!! :w00t:


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> Do those type have jobs. Yo Yo Yo I am here to paint this biotch. What up


:laughing:

The ******* are mostly audio/theater/electricians or no skill helpers, but yeah I have had the rare opportunity to see some around job sites.
I have seen 2 black painters in 10 years, and they were pretty hardcore.
They were alright painters.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

plumber1a said:


> What ever happen to common sense?


Common sense, isn't very common anymore.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Compared to the rules in the OP, my jobsites are like Hard Liquor and Handgun Night at Comiskey Park....:laughing:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> I think a *"No *******, or hardcore Gangsta's allowed on my site"* would do the trick there.





rbsremodeling said:


> Do those type have jobs. Yo Yo Yo I am here to paint this biotch. What up





Meetre said:


> East side drywallers....represent!! :w00t:


*OMG* 


...a little gasoline?


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh my goodness, this has become dreadfully politically incorrect...what if Oprah or SnoopDog see this, they might not want me to work on their houses. 

"You know what I'm sayin'?"....:laughing:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Bodger said:


> Oh my goodness, this has become dreadfully politically incorrect...what if Oprah or SnoopDog see this, they might not want me to work on their houses.
> 
> "You know what I'm sayin'?"....:laughing:



Who you telling. I live and work in DC AKA Chocolate City. I have got to stop falling into this peer pressure trap:drink:


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> Who you telling. I live and work in DC AKA Chocolate City. I have got to stop falling into this peer pressure trap:drink:


 
One of the things I like about this forum is that we are mutually a bad influence on one another. (that's a redundancy, and I don't care):tt2:

As Richard Pryor once said "Washington D.C. ....D.ark C.ountry:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

You guys are something else, especially when you have some time on your hands!!!


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> You guys are something else, especially when you have some time on your hands!!!


I used to be busier, but I found that work interferred with my CT and drinking time, so I cut back on taking jobs..:laughing:


----------



## SWAY79 (Nov 26, 2008)

If there is no smoking allowed on the job, why is there a rule that instructs people not to throw cigaret butts on the sidewalk???


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

SWAY79 said:


> If there is no smoking allowed on the job, why is there a rule that instructs people not to throw cigaret butts on the sidewalk???


Because the sidewalks are public property, just covering the bases making sure they don't go to the edge of the property line and throw their butts on the ground.

Florida passed a constitutional ammendment that banned smoking in all workplaces, except a very limited few places, like detached bars.


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

I think it is funny that the second list called using the bathroom a "privilege". Isnt that a basic human right?


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

Celtic said:


> *OMG*
> 
> 
> ...a little gasoline?


 AWESOME....For shizzle


----------



## gtmstang (Feb 8, 2008)

I had to add a "No spitting on the floor" rule. I actually had a guy go paint a house for me and was dipping skoal and spitting on the floor. This was a remodel, people lived in the house. When I crawled his ass he said he thought the flooring was being replaced.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Bodger said:


> I used to be busier, but I found that work interferred with my CT and drinking time, so I cut back on taking jobs..:laughing:



:thumbup::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

D.Foster said:


> AWESOME....*For* shizzle


You are going to get shot in the ghetto talking like that...

It's *FO'* shizzle mah nizzle.

I should offer seminars for money.


:laughing:


----------



## dubz (Sep 8, 2008)

1) Don't leave piles of nails on window sills or anywhere else.

3) Don't mix up the nails in their bins/containers.

4) Don't litter! 



I don't have written rules, but these are big on my list.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

D.Foster said:


> I think it is funny that the second list called using the bathroom a "privilege". Isnt that a basic human right?


Perhaps, making an unholy mess
out of the HO's bathroom isn't 
a god given right? :whistling


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Perhaps, making an unholy mess
> out of the HO's bathroom isn't
> a god given right? :whistling


My doo never does stink _or_ make a sound unless the HO is near the bathroom, or there is a multitude of guests in the house.

If they are it is nothing short of unholy.

:blink:

Anyone else?


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

bwalley said:


> This is a Level 3 remodel.


I only do Level 2 Remodels.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Greg Di said:


> I only do Level 2 Remodels.


 None of mine EVER come out level...


----------



## D.A.S.Anthony (Dec 3, 2008)

plumber1a said:


> What ever happen to common sense?


 
same thing that happened to a "handshake" contract! Good luck with that.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Greg Di said:


> I only do Level 2 Remodels.


Florida Building Code assigns a number to the type of remodel, 1, 2 or 3. with 3 being the highest level of remodeling or renovation, it has to do with the amount of work and type of work being done to the building.

Then they have construction type, which this is IIB.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

dubz said:


> 1) Don't leave piles of nails on window sills or anywhere else.
> 
> 3) Don't mix up the nails in their bins/containers.
> 
> ...


One thing that irritates the crap out of me is when a guy will do demo, but leave nails in the casing or in the wall where the base was removed.

Or instead of pulling them out, they will bend them over and hammer them in.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

> no baggy pants, I do not want to see your underwear


Does that apply to the female employees too?


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

bwalley said:


> Here are some of mine, post what you guys use, some people think I am a dick.
> 
> I think I probably left some out.
> 
> ...


This sounds reasonable to me - but then again I _(and my clients of course)_ are paying extra for this kind of top notch employee and they know what's expected of them.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

is being a sub a secret?


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

George Z said:


> Does that apply to the female employees too?


Exceptions can be made to the rules in cases such as mentioned above if they meet certain criteria, such as being smoking hot.:thumbsup:


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

tomstruble said:


> is being a sub a secret?


If this applies to "true" subs then I'm beat. Controlling them is like trying to heard cats. Even my best subs _(and especially their employees) _leave a lot to be desired and there is nothing I can do about it except keep one of my men onsite.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

jcalvin said:


> If you fall off of a ladder, roof, window, jerry rigged scaffolding...you are fired before you hit the ground.:whistling


And then you are trespassing on my jobsite...

:laughing:

I use those when I have my first talk with a potential helper.


----------

